# Problèmes Installation Airport Express



## devda (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouvelle sur ce forum...et j'ai besoin d'aide parce que je suis sur le point de balancer mon Airport Express par la fenêtre...!

Alors voilà, j'ai un Macbook, connecté en wifi avec la Freebox et la carte Airport. je voudrais installer une borne Airpot Express (que j'ai déjà depuis longtemps, mais je n'ai jamais réussi à l'utiliser depuis que j'ai déménagé et changé de Mac...hum). Je voudrais l'utiliser que pour Itunes et écouter la musique sur ma chaine à distance...

La borne est correctement branchée je crois (cable ethernet entre la freebox + haut-parleurs branché) et la petite lumière est verte. Je l'ai "resetté" aussi.

J'ai installé le CD, mais quand je vais ensuite sur Assistant de réglages Airport, il ne détecte pas la borne (que je fasse configuration d'une nouvelle borne ou modif d'une borne existante)..Donc c'est là que je bloque!!

J'ai peut être fait un truc de travers, mais en tout cas si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer, ça serait super...ça fait 2h que je tourne en rond sur les forums...!

Merci par avance,
Isabelle


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2007)

1&#232;re chose... enl&#232;ves le cable ethernet entre la borne Express et la Freebox (ton MacBook acc&#232;dera &#224; la borne Airport en WiFi)

Ensuite, tu refais un nouveau reset de la borne (je crois qu'il faut la d&#233;brancher puis la rebrancher en mainteannt appuy&#233; le petit bouton de la taille d'une pointe de stylo... mais v&#233;rifies sur la doc)

Puis tu lances l'utilitaire Airport sur ton MacBook et tu devrais voir la borne Express.

Il te reste &#224; la configurer en suivant les instructions de l'assistant de configuration. Tu indiques juste qu'elle doit se connecter &#224; un r&#233;seau existant (le r&#233;seau cr&#233;&#233; par le FreeBox) et que  tu veux activer AirTunes


----------



## devda (2 Novembre 2007)

Bon je ne dois pas être trés douée mais quand même...

J'avais déjà essayé avant sans le câble Ethernet et je viens de le refaire. La lumiére ambre clignote maintenant...

Pareil j'ai refait un reset en appuyant sur le mini bouton. J'ai fait l'installation grâce au CD, redémarré la Mac, mais en ouvrant l'Assistant Réglages Airport et en sélectionnant mon réseau Wifi, il ne détecte toujours pas la borne...?

Même chose quand j'ouvre l'utilitaire Admin Airport, la liste est vide.

Une idée? ou je la balance par la fenêtre?

merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## ivanlefou (2 Novembre 2007)

salut,

j'ai un mbp, une freebox v5 et une borne airport express
il y a un an et demie lorque j'ai installé ma borne j'ai eu deux problèmes
1- je n'avais pas affecté de n°ip à la borne et dans la config wifi de la freebox 
2-pour le parametrage avec l'asssitant j'ai branché la borne en ethernet pour etre sur qu'il la detecte, mais je me souvient que l'assistant ne detecte pas toujours la borne

j'éspère que cela t'aide...
bonne continuation


----------



## devda (2 Novembre 2007)

Merci pour l'info, je suis allée voir, tu as l'air d'avoir bien galéré dis donc!
J'ai essayé rapidement, connecté l'airport express directement au mac avec un cable ethernet mais toujours pas de signe de vie de l'airport (ni dans l'utilitaire airport ni dans l'assistant réglagle)...
Bon je vais m'y rattaquer un peu plus tard parce que là je satture!


----------



## Zyrol (2 Novembre 2007)

Direction le forum r&#233;seaux


----------



## ivanlefou (2 Novembre 2007)

les souvenirs me reviennent

pour configurer la borne j'ai utiliser l'utilitaire admin airport et non l'assistant reglage airport

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=151734

voila le fil qui traite de mes problèmes de l'époque

bonne continuation


----------



## devda (4 Novembre 2007)

De retour de wkd je ré-éssaye...en suivant pas à pas les explications des posts (celui auquel tu fais référence Ivanlefou), mais toujours pas de réseau Airport détecté ni d'Airport Express...
Ma freebox est bien configurée (routeur de mode wifi avec clé wep activés)...

Une question (peut être bête), si j'ai bien compris, je dois sélectionner un réseau qui s'apelle "Airporttruc" qui est différent de mon réseau wifi habituel?

Bon si jamais quelqu'un a une idée, ça serait super...J'ai jamais passé autant de temps sur un forum informatique!


----------



## ivanlefou (4 Novembre 2007)

non justement, je me souviens que chez moi c'était aussi un de mes problèmes,

choisi le même reseau wifi mais attribue un n°ip à la borne airport.

pas de panique...


----------



## jb_jb_fr (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour

J'ai une question/réflexion tout bête:

Tu as chez toi une freebox en Wifi, et un Aiport Extreme en Wifi aussi?
C'est bien cela!

As-tu essayé de détecter ta borme Aiport Extreme en coupant ta borne Freebox?

Tu as chez toi 2 deux émetteurs Wifi, très proche l'un de l'autre. Y'en aurait pas un qui brouille l'autre?
C'est un peu comme si tu mettais ta borne Wifi à coté d'un microOnde qui tourne à fond.

Est-ce que part hasard ça ne serait pas ca ton problème?

Jacques


----------



## devda (8 Novembre 2007)

En fait ma borne Airport Express n'est pas branchée à un modem ou une box (puisque je veux l'utiliser que pour itunes), donc elle ne joue pas le rôle d'une borne wifi (?)

Je vais essayer de couper la freebox, mais faut-il que je branche en ethernet la borne Airport? Bon je vais tenter les 2 dans le doute...

Merci pour l'aide...prochaine étape je la fais tourner à fond dans l'microonde wifi...?


----------



## nikolo (8 Novembre 2007)

salut,

essaye cette methode. Je l'ai fait et cela marche nickel. 

connecter ma *Freebox HD *avec une borne *Airport Express*, *sans c&#226;ble*, pour *utiliser AirTunes *(l'id&#233;e &#233;tant simplement de ne pas avoir &#224; passer d'un r&#233;seau &#224; l'autre pour utiliser Internet ou pour AirTunes).

Je vous confirme que &#231;a marche !

Voil&#224; comment j'ai fait :

*Param&#233;trage de la Freebox HD* &#224; partir de l'interface de gestion, rubrique "Fonction Wifi" (rubrique bien cach&#233;e...)
- Canal : 11 (choisissez celui que vous voulez, mais c'est important d'utiliser le m&#234;me pour les 2 appareils)
- Canal automatique : non coch&#233;e
- R&#233;seau : choisissez le nom que vous voulez, &#233;videmment
- R&#233;seau masqu&#233; : non coch&#233;e
- Protection : WPA (TKIP + AES) 
- Clef : choisissez ce que vous voulez, MAIS AVEC 13 LETTRES, du type "abcdefghijklm"

Cliquez ensuite sur "Envoyer" et quand on vous le dit, relancez la Freebox



Passons maintenant au param&#233;trage de l'AE



*Param&#233;trage de la borne AirPort Express*, &#224; partir de l'utilitaire d'administration (en version pour PC, si vous &#234;tez sur un mac, &#231;a peut changer un peu)
- Connectez la borne AE au courant et &#224; votre ampli (pour AirTunes)
- Onglet "Airport", choisissez "Se joindre &#224; un r&#233;seau sans fil existant" et indiquez, dans "Nom du r&#233;seau", le m&#234;me nom que celui indiqu&#233; sur la Freebox ; choissiez le m&#234;me canal que la Freebox et cliquez ensuite sur le bouton "S&#233;curit&#233;"
- Fen&#234;tre "s&#233;curit&#233;" : Choisissez "WPA pour domicile et petite entreprise" et indiquez la clef choisie sur la Freebox, validez
- Onglet "WDS" : NE TOUCHEZ A RIEN, justement, la Freebox ne semble pas supporter de WDS (dommage car on ne peut du coup pas profiter de l'AE pour &#233;tendre la port&#233;e du r&#233;seau Freebox...)
- Onglet "Musique" : Cliquez "Activer AirTunes..." et choisissez un nom

Cliquez maintenant sur "Mettre &#224; jour"... et c'est parti, vous allez d&#233;couvrir enfin la diode de votre borne AE qui passe au vert...


----------



## cybman (29 Juillet 2009)

J'apporte ma contribution après avoir galèré un moment.
J'ai suivi un peu le cheminement de Nikolo aux différences suivantes:
j'ai choisi une protection WPA (TKIP) et mon mot de passe est en 10 lettres et chiffres. Je ne pense pas que ca ait une importance quelconque.

J'ai parametré l'AE avec l'utilitaire Airport en précisant que je me connectais à un reseau existant et que je ne veux que le partage d'imprimante et d'Itune.
enfin, j'ai eu la confirmation que c'était bon.

Pour revenir au problème de devda qui était aussi le mien, il y a 2 sortes de réinitialisation de l'AE: en maintenant le switch et rebranchant en simultané et en maintenant 5s l'AE branché. Je ne sais pas quels niveaux de difference il y a, mais sans faire la 2ème, pas moyen de detecter l'AE dans l'utilitaire, et encore en insistant plusieurs fois...
bref, ca manque un peu d'ergonomie tout ca.

Précision, je l'ai acheté d'occasion et je suis sur Imac 2009


----------



## Zo-N (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Un msg rapide pour confirmer l'expérience de Cybman... 

En effet, je viens de passer 1 heure à configurer un AE fraichement acheté aujourd'hui, pour offrir la fonctionnalité "AirTunes " sur mon iMac/OS X10.6.1... 

Bilan des courses : le problème venait tout simplement de la clé de protection de mon réseau Wifi, qui était codée en WEP et que j'ai passée en WPA-TKIP sur mon routeur (freebox HD). 

Moyennant cette manipulation, il ne faut effectivement que 5mn montre en main pour installer l'AirPort Express... mais encore faut-il le savoir ! 

J'espère que cette info épargnera du temps à d'autres...

Z-oN


----------



## fonky67 (9 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,
Moi mon souci c'est que après configuration je n'arrive plus à accédé a l'AE, il n'apparait pas dans les réseaux wifi.
Je souhaite étendre le wifi de mon réseau Freebox. Si quelqu'un a une solution


----------



## fonky67 (10 Mars 2010)

J'ai ma freebox en mode routeur faut il que je l'enlève ?


----------



## Jerome_C (21 Mars 2010)

J'ai pas l'impression qu'on peut étendre un réseau de freebox via un AE (j'ai eu un message explicite à ce sujet dans l'utilitaire de configuration).

Ce qu'on doit pouvoir étendre, c'est un réseau airport configuré depuis le mac (donc pas celui de la freebox), sachant qu'au début je pensais qu'il fallait activer le réseau airport sur le mac pour que l'AE puisse se connecter, mais en fait pas du tout, je l'ai coupé et ça marche très bien en se connectant direct sur le réseau de la freebox (mais là l'option d'étendre le réseau dans la config manuelle est rejetée).

En revanche l'AE marchait bien hier, puis aujourd'hui la borne était plus du tout reconnue dans l'utilitaire airport, j'ai du faire le reset et là ça a remarché...


----------



## juju87 (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
A lire vos précédents messages, je me sens moins seul...
Voici mon problème (pas sûr qu'il ait été traité ci-dessus):

J'ai :
- une Freebox Revolution
- un MacbookPro mi-2009, OSX Maverick, 
- un AirPort Express 802.11n (2nd Generation)
- un ampli+enceintes

Je souhaite avoir:
- à un coin du salon ma freebox, à côté de la prise téléphone (pas le choix)
- au coin opposé, mon AirportExpress connecté en jack à l'ampli/enceintes, et relié EN WIFI et NON en ethernet à ma freebox.

Aujourd'hui, mon Airport express (et donc AirPlay dans iTunes) marche très bien s'il est connecté en Ethernet depuis ma freebox (ou à l'ethernet du CPL prévu pour le boitier Freebox TV), je peux balancer du son sans fil de mon mac, no problemo.

Mais il me semble que l'Airport Express est supposé pouvoir se connecter au réseau wifi Freebox, et que donc peut être placé où je veux à portée du réseau wifi...

J'ai essayé beaucoup de manip via l'utilitaire Airport du mac: "Etendre un réseau wifi", Acceder à un réseau wifi "Créer un réseau wifi"  mais je ne m'en sors pas, dès lors que je déconnecte le cable ethernet de l'Airport Express, celui-ci disparait, même après redémarrage...

Peut-être que je m'y prends mal ou ne fais pas les étapes dans le bon ordre.
Les tuto sur Support Apple sont trop complexes "mode client, mode WPS, en wifi 802/g/a/n....., en clé WAP2/perso, POpe....

Bref, j'ai besoin de la communauté, de vous !!  d'avance, merci.

Julien


----------



## Jerome_C (24 Janvier 2014)

Comme tu l'auras constaté au vu de l'antériorité de ces discussion, "j'me souviens plus très bien", mais tu as de la chance : je vais bientôt déménager et essayer de réinstaller tout ça mais de façon différente (avec un nouveau router tout neuf que je vais mettre derrière ma freebox, dont je vais désactiver le wifi).

Donc forcément, ça va merder, et je ne manquerai pas de revenir par ici


----------



## samsonite4 (24 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé la borne Airport Express chez moi il y a 3 jours. J'ai observé à la lettre les manip. décrites sur le forum Macge http://www.macg.co/tests/2012/06/test-de-la-borne-airport-express-2012-70413 et le système marche parfaitement bien. Je précise que je suis connecté en Wifi à partir de ma Livebox Orange et je puis ainsi écouter de la musique sur ma chaîne Hifi à partir de Itunes ou de mon Iphone si celui-ci n'est pas trop éloigné de la chaîne.


----------

